# 1987 z24 engine runs like choke stuck?



## sabbathman (Mar 18, 2010)

if this was a carburetor engine i'd say it had choke problems. obviously it is not...any ideas what would cause it to act like the choke is stuck shut? if it's timing, i cant figure out how to set it cause the distributor doesn't have a vacuum hose to remove and plug like a chevy 350? so how do i turn off the advance? engine is boggy, and sounds just like a 350 running a choked out quadrajet! 

thanks


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

So basically, your stalling, give it gas... and seems ok. Stop and stalls on you along with hard starting? Once started, you gotta give it gas real quick or stall again?

If that's the case, it could be your TB. A mechanic took him a week to figure out the problem I had. Turned out a part on the TB wasn't getting 5v as it should be, roughly. Instead, it was getting about 2 volts, making it run like sh*t.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes....


----------

